# Xbox 360's new dashboard: Lovefilm, YouTube, 4oD apps, BBC iPlayer to follow + voice activation!



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2011)

Dashboard updates this week with some nice new features and applications:









> Xbox Live Gold members gain access to Cloud Storage, where they can save games and also upload their profile, enabling them to log in to any Xbox 360 with their Gamertag (provided the console is connected to the internet).
> 
> Gold members also have access to the console's new on-demand services, which are all bundled together in the Apps menu. These include Lovefilm, YouTube, 4 On Demand, Channel 5 On Demand, Blinkbox and Crackle among others, as well as Sky, Last.fm and Zune, which are already available on Xbox Live.
> 
> ...



All good stuff!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 5, 2011)

Great!


----------



## kabbes (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice.  But since my Xbox has given up being able to connect to the internet, entirely useless to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn...anyhoo...for the rest of us the dash is available today...


----------



## Yetman (Dec 6, 2011)

Might fire it up in my lunch break and see what go on. Looking forward to the media interaction but I can see myself never using it anyway


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 6, 2011)

When is the ps3 going to have iplayer??


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> When is the ps3 going to have iplayer??



It already does.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 6, 2011)

Update is delayed.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/06/xbox-360-fall-dashboard-update-slightly-delayed-stay-tuned/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Weird that link didn't work for me...but lame...


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 6, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> It already does.



Oh good!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like the roll out is about to start:



> Sorry for the dash launch delay. Good news: first set of customers will be getting the Xbox LIVE update within the next few hours.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2011)

Set mine up this morning. Looks pretty good. Not having to recover gamertags or take a memory stick around is going to be fantstic, as is cloud storage and beacons.

On;y LoveFIlm available now though, kind of hoping 4OD would've been there.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

So with Lovefilm, do we then have to pay again for watching the content? Or does our Live fee cover it?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> So with Lovefilm, do we then have to pay again for watching the content? Or does our Live fee cover it?



30 day trial, then pay.

I just got an Amazon package yesterday with the same trial, plus a £20 Amazon voucher on top. So I'm going to use that over Christmas.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> 30 day trial, then pay.
> 
> I just got an Amazon package yesterday with the same trial, plus a £20 Amazon voucher on top. So I'm going to use that over Christmas.



Ah OK, ta.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> So with Lovefilm, do we then have to pay again for watching the content? Or does our Live fee cover it?



Pay but as I already have an account I'm dead chuffed about this!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone worked out the cloud storage yet??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2011)

Just downloading the new dash now, oh yeah did anyone see they released a rather neat iOS app too! Very shrewd move by MS...


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 7, 2011)

Had this about 3 weeks, as was on the trial, found it hard to find things at first, but it's good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2011)

Not had any issue with it so far, the LOVEfilm streaming choices are very very limited...hopefully we'll see that change over time but just picked a film and it's streaming at just about DVD quality in under 10 seconds. Impressive. Looking forward to iPlayer and YouTube too.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not had any issue with it so far, the LOVEfilm streaming choices are very very limited...hopefully we'll see that change over time but just picked a film and it's streaming at just about DVD quality in under 10 seconds. Impressive. Looking forward to iPlayer and YouTube too.



Thats because streaming choices on lovefilm are limited generally.


----------



## bmd (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a bit shit really, isn't it. They've added a different interface, Bing, some Kinect functionality, half a gig of storage and Lovefilm. Woooooo yeah. 

More to follow though. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

Less fussed about the new look than I am about the new apps like LoveFilm, YouTube, 4oD and iplayer tbh...


----------



## bmd (Dec 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Less fussed about the new look than I am about the new apps like LoveFilm, *YouTube, 4oD and iplayer* tbh...



Coming soon!


----------



## kabbes (Dec 9, 2011)

Everything is always coming soon.  By the time soon has arrived, we're too busy wanting the next thing that is coming soon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anyone had the DailyMotion app? Heard this was being rolled out but I haven't got it yet.


----------



## bmd (Dec 9, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Has anyone had the DailyMotion app? Heard this was being rolled out but I haven't got it yet.



Coming soon!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2011)

I quite like the new dash, would like the ability to move the tiles around or re-order the menu so I can get easily to the tabs I use most. The iOS app has proved very neat too, very nice navigation and design although I notice it regularly takes a good while to log in which is a bit annoying...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2011)

Fucked off with the massive Sky advert taking an entire section (the TV one). Wish it was in the video section with the others.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 13, 2011)

This better update with some good stuff soon. My avatar seems to be dancing and doing more goofy moves which is about the only positive thing thats happened so far.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 13, 2011)

We need MKV file support


----------



## bmd (Dec 13, 2011)

Coming soon!





Only joking.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

New apps out today:

blinkbox (UK): blinkbox gives access to a wide range of movies online. With more than 10,000 movies titles movie fans can watch their favorite films immediately with no additional subscription required. 

iHeartRadio (U.S.): Listen to more than 800 of the nation’s most popular live broadcast radio stations from 150 U.S. cities with iHeartRadio.

MSN Video (Australia, Canada, Germany, Italy, Mexico and UK): MSN brings you the latest breaking news, sports, celebrity gossip and more from around the globe. 

MSNBC.com (U.S.): MSNBC.com bring you the best of NBC News, MSNBC, Fox Sports, Access Hollywood, original programming and more, on-demand and up-to-date 24/7/365. 

MUZU.TV (Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Netherlands, Norway, Spain, Sweden and UK): MUZU.TV the music video site, offers nearly 80,000 music videos at your command. Brand new releases from the world’s biggest artists, great music videos from every decade, up and coming bands and the latest music news and interviews. 

Rogers On Demand (Canada): Rogers On Demand provides select TV shows and movies to everyone for FREE. Rogers customers can also catch up on their favorite premium programming anytime, from anywhere in Canada. 

SBS ON DEMAND (Australia): SBS ON DEMAND is a catch up TV service that lets you watch full episodes, of your favorite SBS television programs. 

TMZ (Canada, U.S.): Your all-access pass to the latest TMZ entertainment stories and breaking news videos everyone is talking about! 

RTVE (Spain): Complete episodes from series, news programs, documentaries and the best Spanish audiovisual content from RTVE. 

Verizon FiOS TV (U.S.): Get Verizon FiOS TV with 26 live channels like MTV, Spike, Food Network, Comedy Central, HBO, CNN and Nickelodeon – with more to come. Plus with Kinect, change channels with your voice.

YouTube (Available in 24 countries globally**): From your favorite web original video to gaming tips, a universe of compelling content is available through YouTube on Xbox LIVE.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

Have to say YouTube is pretty fucking nice! Looks like it auto detects your bandwidth and gives you the relevant quality too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube on Xbox is really handy. I linked my accounts and loved being able to access my favourites, but couldn't find a list of my uploaded videos? Perhaps I have to create a special playlist.

Couple of things are really really annoying me about the new dash:

The on screen keyboard is shit. Is there a way to get the old pop-up qwerty style? That one-line alphabet is not user friendly at all.

FUCKING SKY. Anyone would think I'd purchased my console from Rupert Murdoch. Why is there a whole section devoted just to Sky? It should be with all the other Video apps like LOVEFiLM etc. Why do I have to scroll past it and have adverts shoved down my throat BEFORE I get to MY games. It is a games console after all.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 14, 2011)

Mostly it seems to be an opportunity to give more money to a variety of corporations.

Makes me glad my Xbox is not connected, to be frank.  At least I won't have to spend three days downloading all these updates.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Mostly it seems to be an opportunity to give more money to a variety of corporations.
> 
> Makes me glad my Xbox is not connected, to be frank. At least I won't have to spend three days downloading all these updates.



Well, that's what they seem to be pushing. But YouTube is free at least, as will iPlayer when it arrives. You don't have to dlownload the other apps (except you'll still have a whole section dedicated to Sky before you can even get to the Games section).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Mostly it seems to be an opportunity to give more money to a variety of corporations.
> 
> Makes me glad my Xbox is not connected, to be frank.  At least I won't have to spend three days downloading all these updates.



Took less than ten mins for the main dash updates, apps download in 30-60 seconds.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> YouTube on Xbox is really handy. I linked my accounts and loved being able to access my favourites, but couldn't find a list of my uploaded videos? Perhaps I have to create a special playlist.
> 
> Couple of things are really really annoying me about the new dash:
> 
> ...



What I'd like is to be able to re-order sections and apps within them they way you can on an iPhone. That said I haven't found navving that annoying, when I boot up it defaults to my main screen and I use the x button for quick nav to my games etc...


----------



## Yetman (Dec 14, 2011)

Youtube's great isnt it 

MSN video is good as well, look forward to the rest! In your face PS3 owners


----------



## kabbes (Dec 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Took less than ten mins for the main dash updates, apps download in 30-60 seconds.


On what speed?  Most of the day, I'm lucky if I currently get 0.1Meg.

Roll on next Feb, at which point we're have fibre optic to the local cabinet and should get 16Meg+.  Until then, however, I'm stuck at prehistoric speeds.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> On what speed?  Most of the day, I'm lucky if I currently get 0.1Meg.
> 
> Roll on next Feb, at which point we're have fibre optic to the local cabinet and should get 16Meg+.  Until then, however, I'm stuck at prehistoric speeds.



Bloody hell...well er yeah but anything on that kind of connection is painful! I have a 8mb connection although typically I get 2-5 down...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 14, 2011)

That's why I never relished updates to the dashboard


----------



## bmd (Dec 14, 2011)

Breaking news: Youtube on the Xbox! It's like Ms are taking the piss. Let's wait until there couldn't possibly be any more devices that Youtube is on before we allow it on the 360. Gee, thanks Ms. 

What next, iPlayer?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup iplayer in the next couple weeks...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 15, 2011)

Coming soon!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 15, 2011)

blinkbox, i assume you have to subscribe to use it?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone found the hidden pornotube app yet?!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yetman said:


> Anyone found the hidden pornotube app yet?!


er no?!?

Not that it matters, ive got fucking loads of pr0n on my apple tv


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2011)

sim667 said:


> blinkbox, i assume you have to subscribe to use it?



You have to sign up with them but don't need to hand over credit card deets to view free stuff.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well my Xbox is in my sitting room, I'm not sure how my housemate would react to me watching teh pr0no in there tbh


----------



## bmd (Dec 15, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Well my Xbox is in my sitting room, I'm not sure how my housemate would react to me watching teh pr0no in there tbh



Get fapping and find out. "Don't mind me!"


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 16, 2011)

OK I'm sure I'm being incredibly thick but I now can't find the movie library where I used to play video discs from. Clicking on media disc has never worked but I now can't find the library menu where I used select inserted disc from. A lil help please?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 18, 2011)

My Xbox has decided to connect to the internet this morning and is now downloading the update.  Let's hope it isn't a one-off connection that stops me playing anything for the next hour but then never connects again!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2011)

4oD is live!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 4oD is live!



I've watched some Father Ted on it already


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

The new additions are very nice, and the new look isn't too bad.

As a lovefilm user, that app is very useful as well as 4od, would be nice to see BBC iPlayer on there as well then it would be complete


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't know what's going on with iPlayer, sure they said its be realized by the end of the year!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 1, 2012)

Even with 4OD and Five apps out there, Sky still have a tab all to themselves.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Don't know what's going on with iPlayer, sure they said its be realized by the end of the year!


I still don't understand how they've managed to get over the previous sticking point, which I understood to be the fact that you have to pay for Live.


----------



## Yata (Jan 9, 2012)

You pay for Gold, they could just make iPlayer available for anyone with an account


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2012)

Netflix is ready for download! Have to say it's got some more stuff I'd like to stream compared to Lovefilm. Have signed up for a free month to see if Lovefilm's days are numbered...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 20, 2012)

iPlayer now available through the xbox.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17444981


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 20, 2012)

FAIL

There's no fucking Radio shows. They're all there on the Wii.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> iPlayer now available through the xbox.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17444981



At fucking last!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Downloaded it tonight and had a quick play around, works quite nicely, liking the favourites thing but their idea of HD seems a little off. The steam said it was HD but the video wasn't great at all, I had no other thing using my connection at the time either...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 23, 2012)

Was reading on a BBC blog that Radio is coming in the summer. I use the iPlayer on Wii quite regularly to listen to radio shows I've missed.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm spoilt for choice now. Got it on my laptop, xbox and Tivo box downstairs! So handy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I'm spoilt for choice now. Got it on my laptop, xbox and Tivo box downstairs! So handy!



Heh innit got it on my laptop, phone but watching on the big screen is much nicer!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 23, 2012)

Im the same, I've got it on my tivo, ipad, xbox, bluray player and my computer


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2012)

Have to say haven't used iplayer once on the xbox...I guess apart from films and Family Guy I don't watch anything on BBC channels...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2013)

Hefty bump: Sky's Now TV has been released for xbox, free month trial followed by £8.99 a month for three months then £14.99 I believe. Latest films seems to be it's selling point although I'd like access to all the Sky Atlantic US shows like Game of Thrones for 15 quid a month.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 12, 2013)

When did it become consider commonplace to pay £15+ a month for extra telly channels?  Are any of them actually worth paying for?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hefty bump: Sky's Now TV has been released for xbox, free month trial followed by £8.99 a month for three months then £14.99 I believe. Latest films seems to be it's selling point although I'd like access to all the Sky Atlantic US shows like Game of Thrones for 15 quid a month.


 
Just get a mates Sky details and put them into your Sky app on the Xbox. Free Sky 

Game of Thrones isn't on there on demand either. Download it.

Oh, and if you sign up for a free 1 month trial of Sky NowTv, you get 800 MS points added to your account. Set the account to 'Do Not Renew Automatically' and it'll expire in a month, leaving you with the points


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Just get a mates Sky details and put them into your Sky app on the Xbox. Free Sky


 
Did this for ages with my parents' details until they cancelled their Sky subscription - how inconsiderate of them! 


Yetman said:


> Oh, and if you sign up for a free 1 month trial of Sky NowTv, you get 800 MS points added to your account. Set the account to 'Do Not Renew Automatically' and it'll expire in a month, leaving you with the points


 
Really? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Just get a mates Sky details and put them into your Sky app on the Xbox. Free Sky
> 
> Game of Thrones isn't on there on demand either. Download it.
> 
> Oh, and if you sign up for a free 1 month trial of Sky NowTv, you get 800 MS points added to your account. Set the account to 'Do Not Renew Automatically' and it'll expire in a month, leaving you with the points


 
Heh yeah I have someones Sky log in for the Sky app too.


----------

